# Rachmaninov's Prelude Op.23 No.5



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I just want to share my left hand version (made last year) with you all 






you can see the score while watching
the recording was made some weeks ago, 
what do you think of it? it is always interesting to have some feedback 

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

cimirro said:


> I just want to share my left hand version (made last year) with you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo! It works quite well! It wasn't until the middle section that I began to notice anything different from the traditional two handed version


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you very much, I'm happy it worked like this 

By the way, I made a left hand project with several pieces and I plan to post them in the next weeks with the score for free.
So everyone who enjoy this is welcome to subscribe the channel in order to get updated (anyway I'll probably post here too)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Very nice, but it is not clear to me how it is at all playable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Thank you very much, I'm happy it worked like this
> 
> By the way, I made a left hand project with several pieces and I plan to post them in the next weeks with the score for free.
> So everyone who enjoy this is welcome to subscribe the channel in order to get updated (anyway I'll probably post here too)


If I hear you play the one thing comes to mind first; why oh why didn't I worked harder on my piano lessons. 
Bravo for you.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

brianvds said:


> Very nice, but it is not clear to me how it is at all playable.


Thank you!
well, when you have big chords they are "arpeggiated", a smart fingering helps a lot.
my hands are not big, they are quite normal, but of course, there is a lot of practice involved in such repertoire.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> If I hear you play the one thing comes to mind first; why oh why didn't I worked harder on my piano lessons.
> Bravo for you.


Thank you Pugg!!!!
Anyway you are still in time! I started quite late... 
(Michel Sogny may have some good tips in his books)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Thank you Pugg!!!!
> Anyway you are still in time! I started quite late...
> (Michel Sogny may have some good tips in his books)


Not to steal you topic but I am doing : Schubert part songs, have to perform late autumn with my mothers singing group.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not to steal you topic but I am doing : Schubert part songs, have to perform late autumn with my mothers singing group.


That is great!!!!
Nice that you mention this, will be an audio or video around at some point?
I love Schubert.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

next will be scriabin!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> That is great!!!!
> Nice that you mention this, will be an audio or video around at some point?
> I love Schubert.


Perhaps some pictures, I let you know.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

This piece is hard enough to play as it is without trying it with only one hand:tiphat: Bravo - a great transcription


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Holden4th said:


> This piece is hard enough to play as it is without trying it with only one hand:tiphat: Bravo - a great transcription


Thank you so much for your feedback! i'm working hard, so it is great to read people's opinion.
Please check in few days my youtube channel - and subscribe there! - I'll post other interesting things like this!
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------

